# DNP Cycle, Input Required



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

Disclaimer: I have never tried DNP so I have been reading/researching for the past month or so. 
I have tried clen but it messes with my lungs / makes me cough a lot hence I avoid it. 
I have tried T3 while on cycle with some good results but this was about 7-8 years ago only. 

In 2020, I suffered an injury, had to come off test also, and my body composition for somewhat ruined because of these things (I was around 20% body fat, went to 26%). I was still training where I could, and definitely eating clean still, but my body digressed. 

I went/am on on a test sust cycle 500mg/week (spread out 2x a week) and started training (3x a week for now to get back into it) and eating and have made good progress. The issue is also lost muscle last year because of my issues. I was off all gear last year so my body also fully recovered (I did blood work). My natural test has always been a bit low, but not low enough to get TRT, so I self jab for now. I ran out of money because of my medical issue, hence I didn't cruise. 

I did a DEXA scan, and I've got about 50lb fat and 140lb of lean tissue (neck down) overall (this was before I started the test cycle). 
The DEXA shows my fat is quite evenly distributed, which is why it doesn't look that bad on my body (for example my top 2 abs show), with most fat actually being in my legs (which just makes my legs look bigger so its not a bad thing). 

I am thinking to do a DNP cycle to burn out 20-25lb fat overall. I am looking at a 30 day cycle for this. 2 weeks on 200mg and then 2 weeks on 400mg. 

I asked my partner to give me only 1 tablet a day and hide the other pills so that I am not tempted at all (though I am very sensible in general with these things). 
I plan to remain on my 2000 calorie diet (on this diet I've not gained weight, only water retention from the test). About 200g protein/carb and 60g fat. All from whole home cooked foods, and 2 protein shakes a day. 
I work from home, mostly computer stuff so no one sees me, so if I need to take a nap / am tired / sweat / need the bathroom etc, that is all fine as I'm home.

Once I loose the fat, then I will do a Dbol + test (or maybe Mast + Test) cycle to build out my muscle mass ready for the summer. I think on a leaner body I will look better as I build.

Questions: 
1) Is my dosing okay for the results I'm after?
2) I've read mixed things about the macro splits. Some advice have 55% carb, 35% protein and 10% fat? Others say 33% each. What is correct?
3) I've read mixed things about how much activity to do. I live in a pretty 'hill' area so taking a 40-45 min brisk walk is easy daily in the fresh air. Should I avoid weight training though and return to this once the fat is lost? 
4) Is it okay to remain on the test while doing the DNP? 
5) I read having potassium etc extra can help reduce side effects? 

Any thoughts? I plan to post a before and after DEXA for everyone to see.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 25, 2022)

Regarding the dosage, start at 200 mg/day for at least 5 days, ideally 7, to access your tolerance. Remember, unlike most stuff, it builds up over a period of days. If you feel you have sufficient energy for lite workouts or cardio do it. 

If you feel well enough after 2 weeks on 200 mg/day then up it to 400 but don't be surprised if you quickly have t back down. If you handle the DNP well, you can drop that 25 pounds in a month. But if it's not a hard deadline then you may want to stay on 200 mg/day for reduced sides and better workouts. 

The rest of the stuff, I'm not the best guy to answer.


----------



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Regarding the dosage, start at 200 mg/day for at least 5 days, ideally 7, to access your tolerance. Remember, unlike most stuff, it builds up over a period of days. If you feel you have sufficient energy for lite workouts or cardio do it.
> 
> If you feel well enough after 2 weeks on 200 mg/day then up it to 400 but don't be surprised if you quickly have t back down. If you handle the DNP well, you can drop that 25 pounds in a month. But if it's not a hard deadline then you may want to stay on 200 mg/day for reduced sides and better workouts.
> 
> The rest of the stuff, I'm not the best guy to answer.


The 25lbs would be fat loss? Or water also?


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 25, 2022)

Do not guess the doses, you never know how much you will tolerate, the difference between 200 and 400 mg can be like day and night.

1. Start with 2 weeks and evalue from there, but more it's not better, because you'll feel like shit, can't sleep, and have serious food cravings that will mess up your diet plan.

2. I always go keto except for the weeks after a cutting period where I will have dextrone and oatmeal. I don't like carbohydrates and I prefer fats, but that's a personal thing. In DNP I would like to have some piece of fruit, but no cereals, rice, bread and that kind of thing.

3. If you don't abuse DNP you should be able to train decently, which is recommended to maintain muscle mass. Cardio is optional, it depends on your metabolism, diet and ability to shred fat, but again, you should have the energy for 45-60 minutes of low intensity cardio session a day.

4. Yes.

5. Just eat vegetables, lots of water and sodium, taurine, magnesium and that sort of thing. You don't need potassium.


----------



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

Can I continue to weight train? Or best to do walks etc while on DNP?
Would it be possible to be on a bulking cycle, and taking DNP (low dose) to keep the fat under control and almost 'recomp' or its better to do the DNP first, then bulk?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 25, 2022)

lseactuary90 said:


> Can I continue to weight train? Or best to do walks etc while on DNP?


You absolutely can, and should.

Problem is, you probably won't want to. DNP lethargy is a very real thing.


----------



## flenser (Jan 25, 2022)

On your plans for a cycle post DNP, you should probably avoid orals right after spending 4 weeks on DNP. And it will likely make the DNP cycle difficult to evaluate, since you continue to lose weight for a while after you stop the DNP,  but the dbol will cause bloat.

Also, a little test while on DNP isn't a bad thing IMO, though there are widely different opinions on this.


----------



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You absolutely can, and should.
> 
> Problem is, you probably won't want to. DNP lethargy is a very real thing.



Got ya. I was thinking to book in those classes where you lift some weights and do some cardio. I just read that we shouldn't over exert hence was trying to see where to "stop". I already take long walks and planned on continuing this.


----------



## lseactuary90 (Jan 25, 2022)

flenser said:


> On your plans for a cycle post DNP, you should probably avoid orals right after spending 4 weeks on DNP. And it will likely make the DNP cycle difficult to evaluate, since you continue to lose weight for a while after you stop the DNP,  but the dbol will cause bloat.
> 
> Also, a little test while on DNP isn't a bad thing IMO, though there are widely different opinions on this.


Got it. Will stick to loosing the fat only, and keeping TRT levels, then do the bulk.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 26, 2022)

I always train hard, nothing else matters, I'm just built that way. Lifting, cardio and diet are not up for discussion.

If you're in DNP, it might be a good idea to have sets of 10-15 reps instead of 6-10.

That's the only thing I could advise others, but I don't even take that advice.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 26, 2022)

lseactuary90 said:


> A*ny thoughts?* I plan to post a before and after DEXA for everyone to see.


Yeah, I suggest you dont ingest poison-insecticide... But thats just me...


----------



## Kraken (Jan 26, 2022)

lseactuary90 said:


> The 25lbs would be fat loss? Or water also?



Fat. Really, if someone is super dedicated and disciplined, depending upon how heavy someone is, they can lose 15+ pounds in a month without DNP.

Also, no one has warned you yet that DNP promotes water retention. The scale may not move as you expect at first. Many people find that after their DNP cycle they quickly see a big drop as the water goes away and, as someone else mentioned, even the fat loss will continue for a bit while the DNP works it's way out of your system.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Regarding the dosage, start at 200 mg/day for at least 5 days, ideally 7, to access your tolerance. Remember, unlike most stuff, it builds up over a period of days. If you feel you have sufficient energy for lite workouts or cardio do it.
> 
> If you feel well enough after 2 weeks on 200 mg/day then up it to 400 but don't be surprised if you quickly have t back down. If you handle the DNP well, you can drop that 25 pounds in a month. But if it's not a hard deadline then you may want to stay on 200 mg/day for reduced sides and better workouts.
> 
> The rest of the stuff, I'm not the best guy to answer.


I actually lost 25lbs in a month. Starved myself eating once or once every other day though.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 2, 2022)

A lot of stuff has already been said that I agree with

If you are taking it for the first time, don’t be stupid and up your dose. 200mg or 250mg (powder vs crystal) for 2 weeks. step on the scale when you start and don’t step on it again until you’re off and the water has left your system. Some people lose throughout and some people gain and retain water during but then lose it. Worst thing is seeing your weight go up during and start take more. Allow yourself to see how a baseline cycle of minimal works for you. 

Train like you normal do. Don’t adjust. It’ll allow you to see for the future how your body is going to adjust to your workout. Some people suffer early and some people don’t at all and csn continue to train same or maybe a few less reps or little lighter weight. 

Diet - going to be up to you on what you’re running normally. Carbs will increase the heat but you don’t have to have it the sweats for dnp to work. DNP will work, period. 

If you’re looking to lose 25lbs, I don’t think dnp is necessarily you’re be all end all. I think you’ll lose a lot more just getting yourself into proper training and diet. If you’re high bf%, that’s going to tell me that you got some basic stuff to hone in on that would make a world of difference. DNP will drop some weight but if you don’t have the basics right, you’re gonna lose weight and be back at square one


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I actually lost 25lbs in a month. Starved myself eating once or once every other day though.


This is just pure stupidity. Can’t really say “I lost 25lbs on dnp” when you’re starving yourself. That’s like saying you lost 25lbs while on crack. Doing more harm to yourself by starving yourself on DNp. You’re lucky you didn’t dehydrate yourself. Don’t really care if you wanna lose a ton of weight, starving isn’t the answer even if you do lose weight…. Doing more harm to your body and organs


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> This is just pure stupidity. Can’t really say “I lost 25lbs on dnp” when you’re starving yourself. That’s like saying you lost 25lbs while on crack. Doing more harm to yourself by starving yourself on DNp. You’re lucky you didn’t dehydrate yourself. Don’t really care if you wanna lose a ton of weight, starving isn’t the answer even if you do lose weight…. Doing more harm to your body and organs



Wish I could like this post twice.

At the end of the day
Training and nutrition are still 80% of anything within our lifestyle

At 220 12% I can still make minor gains on cruise... so ling as my food is in point and my training near fucking kills me and leaves me on my hands and knees trying to maintain conciousness


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> This is just pure stupidity. Can’t really say “I lost 25lbs on dnp” when you’re starving yourself. That’s like saying you lost 25lbs while on crack. Doing more harm to yourself by starving yourself on DNp. You’re lucky you didn’t dehydrate yourself. Don’t really care if you wanna lose a ton of weight, starving isn’t the answer even if you do lose weight…. Doing more harm to your body and organs


I was drinking plenty of water to be fair, like 3L+


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> At the end of the day
> Training and nutrition are still 80% of anything within our lifestyle



People think that DNP is a miracle pill and that it will do all the work, but there is nothing that will fix a bad diet and lack of exercise.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Feb 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> People think that DNP is a miracle pill and that it will do all the work, but there is nothing that will fix a bad diet and lack of exercise.


solution: no diet. I just didn't eat and lost 13 kgs


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> solution: no diet. I just didn't eat and lost 13 kgs



Ita all good.
People just have differing opinions.
Personally, mine are strength.
Any mass weight loss isnt worth it unless I can maintain my numbers (Relativly speaking of course)
I actually did a 30lb cut recently as well, about 10-12 weeks,.

However, I only lost 20 lbs on my bench.. so TECHNICALLY I'm actually stronger than I was at a heavier weight.

That kind of change cant be done without proper macros and training
We all want to look a certain way and lift a certain amount, but to be honest, i do believe there are safer and more efficient ways to get there rather than your methodology.

Ideally, cutting fat, while maintaining most of.your muscle mass is how you want to look at it.

Gaining mass, in my.experiencr is far more difficult than losing fat after a certain stage


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> People think that DNP is a miracle pill and that it will do all the work, but there is nothing that will fix a bad diet and lack of exercise.



100%
Like I said above
Any weight loss is not worth it.... if my strength and lean mass leaves as well

Food helps balance that out


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 100%
> Like I said above
> Any weight loss is not worth it.... if my strength and lean mass leaves as well
> 
> Food helps balance that out



I don't know about other people, but this is a bodybuilding forum, we don't just want to lose weight (that's the fat girl from high school mentality) we want to look -and be- strong and lean and healthy.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> solution: no diet. I just didn't eat and lost 13 kgs





Intel.imperitive said:


> I was drinking plenty of water to be fair, like 3L+


This is some of the stupidest comments I’ve seen man, at that says a lot 

Your advice to someone trying to lose weight - don’t eat. Literally what the hell man. Keep doing that and you’ll see how costly it can be on your body. Losing weight by starving yourself is explained in one way - insanely stupid. 

Great, you were drinking water,  congratulations. Where are all of your other nutrients coming from?…oh wait, they weren’t worried about. 

Man I don’t mean to be a dick but this is just stupid. Not a single person here would tell you that it was smart and not insanely dumb


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 2, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> People think that DNP is a miracle pill and that it will do all the work, but there is nothing that will fix a bad diet and lack of exercise.


Oh it’ll help… only to make you realize your diet is shit bc the worse you eat, the more you hate yourself on it. Really can help someone realize that they need to eat better. But some people just wanna lose weight For a few weeks and then revert back to eating normal thinking “oh I’ll just run another cycle”. 

Like @silentlemon1011 said, don’t wanna lose weight at sacrificing your progress or harming self. Sure gonna lose some strength during a cut to an extent, but have your head on right and do it right and works out great.


----------

